# Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - Chara kidded! First round done



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Time to start my thread. I have 4 pregnant does and two waiting to get pregnant :wink: 

Not really sure of due dates, earliest possible babies are the end of this month, since i put Luc with the girls October 25th.

Mink shouldn't deliver until end of April according to the last time i saw her in heat(November 25th), but she looks more pregnant than that, so i am second-guessing myself. Her two doelings, Fiona and Zelda just started bagging up this week, so that means a month to go, right? I saw Zelda in heat November 4th. Never saw Fiona in heat. Neither one looks really big, but that is standard for first-timers I guess. Chara looks less pregnant than Mink and was in heat November 18th. 

My barn is clean, my supplies are (mostly) ready, so according to the Doe's Code, no babies until the barn is a mess, there is a raging late-season blizzard, or I have to go out of town, right? :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread*

Can't wait to see your cute kids when they arrive. Bagging up is different from doe to doe. I have some that start a month and a half out some that surprise me in the last week. I check ligs and udder 2 times a day at least to monitor for the final udder fill or ligs to go.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread*

My other dilemma is when to give them all the cd/t booster. I read that it is supposed to be given a month prior, up to two weeks before, but if you give it more than a month before it is practically useless - so what to do when you aren't quite sure of the due date?

eta: I gave all 4 the cd/t shot yesterday, figured it was better to be slightly early on some than to miss it altogether. While everyone was up on the milking stand i trimmed hooves and checked ligs - I must be horrible at checking ligs, I could find them on Chara and Zelda, I wasn't sure with Mink but Fiona didn't appear to have ligs, plus i could practically wrap my fingers around her tail bone - does that mean she is close? Both my FF's still look the same, but my older does look like their body shape has changed, there is a big drop-off near their tail bone, and their belly looks more pointed. No one had any mucus or anything, so i am just watching close for any further signs. Mink was jerking me around Sunday night by laying down in the middle of eating and making all these heavy breathing noises for about a half hour. Then she got up and acted like normal. I'm going to be crazy by the time kidding season is over i'm sure. Chara is the only one who lets me check ligs - Mink will tolerate her head being scratched, although she is getting more cuddly lately and the two doelings won't let me touch them - i think it would be more stressful to catch them twice a day. I don't understand, they loved being petted as kids, but they are getting more stand-offish lately.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread*

Picked up a used baby monitor at Goodwill and went out to the barn just now to see if it worked that far - Mink is breathing fast and not interested in food or water, little bit of mucus. While i'm moving her into the kidding pen, i notice her daughter Fiona is breathing slightly faster than normal, no mucus, but in the few minutes im watching her she has several contractions. I quickly set up the other kidding pen, and stick Fiona in it. She is still eating and unfazed by the move, but I noticed last time that once one doe kidded, another one would kid shortly after.

The baby monitor works great - one goat is nickering almost constantly, another one chimes in now and then. I can hear them rustling in the straw. It's funny, its a very old style monitor, and it says it works to 10 ft - my barn is probably 30 feet from the house and i can hear everything clearly.

eta: Now i know that they used to make good stuff - i read the manual and the monitor is a Radio Shack brand from 1986!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread*

Nothing so far, Mink still breathing faster than normal, up and down, licking her lips, stretching...................could be days lol

i also found out that chickens wake up at 4 am :GAAH: 
I had to turn the baby monitor down so i could sleep


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread*

Happy Kidding.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - We've started delivering!*

Last night at 9:30 Fiona and Mink both looked like they were ready to go. Fiona especially. Got tired of running from house to barn so i ended up sleeping in the barn. Finally she started pushing, about 4:30 am. Nothing was going on and when i checked, all I could find was a butt. I posted here looking for help, but in the meantime she delivered the kid - a buckling - dead. He was really tiny so i was hoping maybe she was carrying twins.

Waited for half an hour, finally went back to house, and listened via monitor. About 6:45 my daughter said she heard a baby on the monitor - we had a :kidred: !!!! Mink did a fantastic job cleaning the baby, but i was afraid she might think Mink was her mother, so i kicked Mink out of the kidding pen and encouraged Fiona to care for her baby. She was willing, and was standing for the baby to nurse, but they just weren't hooking up and Fiona laid down. By then i had to get the next round of children to work and school, so i ran in house to wake them up, went back out to see how the little girl was doing and found a newly born :kidblue: Another breech, but i cleaned him up and sucked all the goop out and he is doing fine.

By the time i got back from the trip to bring my son to work Fiona was lying down with babies, I need to get back out to make sure they all are nursing, but I was shocked that a FF would have triplets! Now I wonder if Zelda will also, she looks the same size as Fiona did.

Pics coming later.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - We've started delivering!*

Wow - Busy night! I hope that all goes well with Mink. Congratulations on the kids! :kidred: :kidblue: :hi5: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - We've started delivering!*

Congrats.... a busy ...busy night.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - We've started delivering!*

I think Mink was doing sympathy breathing for Fiona. I checked ligs and it doesn't appear anyone is due imminently so maybe i can get some sleep.

Here is Fiona and her babies

The little girl is right in front, she looks just like her grandmother Mink - same markings, same sleek shiny coat.










The little boy looks like Fiona










And here is a picture that i really liked of the three of them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - We've started delivering!*

So cute....congrats... :thumb:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - We've got more!*

I was getting tired of waiting, noticed Zelda looked a bit stiff on her hind legs today but no mucus, checked on her around 2:30, came in to make dinner, went out again right before 4 pm and she had triplets! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !!!!!!

She had them outside, Mink was helping to clean babies, number 3 was still pretty wet so i must have just missed them. Mom is a bit twitchy about the babies nursing but is otherwise attentive. Yet again had to kick Mink into another pen b/c she was trying to get the babies to nurse from her - i wish she would deliver her own babies soon so she gets her baby lust taken care of.

Pics later - will definitely need help identifying the color pattern on two of them


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - We've got more!*

Congrats!! Yay for the trips!! I can't wait to see pictures!!

And Fiona is such a beautiful doe! I love her kids!!
Congrats!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - We've got more!*

CONGRATULATIONS X 3

Awesome!!!!!

Those first 2 babies are GORGEOUS!!! Just love their colors


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - We've got more!*


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - We've got more!*

Too CUTE!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's awesome! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - Mink finally kidded!*

I've been going thru alot with Mink, pretty sure she had toxemia and i've been feeding her 'Magic', Red Cell, Calcium, Probios, and anything I could find to tempt her to eat something, giving her Vit B shots, and just stressing out about her health.

She had been acting weird all day (weirder than her most recent weirdness) Did not want to go outside at all. I went out for a bit, and came home about 9 pm, noticed her tail was wet and she had one little string of something hanging out. Came out a half hour later and she was actively pushing. Baby number 1 came out, a little :kidblue: mostly black with a bit of white on his head. Shortly after that baby number 2, another :kidblue: dark chocolate with a smidge of white. She cleaned them both up and acted like she was done, which was surprising b/c she was HUGE, we expected triplets again.

After about half an hour she started pushing again for a long time and finally delivered a very large :kidred: Lots of white, with chocolate brown markings. Immediately after that she delivered another :kidred: that looks just like the first boy, black with white. Everyone seems fine, she is very tired, and the babies are very loud. I am relieved that she has finally delivered so i can stop worrying about her. I will try to get pics sometime later today.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - Mink finally kidded!*

The happy family. The two boys are in the center, and the girls are on the left and right










Here is baby #3 (a girl) She's a giant compared to the rest of them










And a pic of the first boy (on the right) with his sister










The girls are on the left, and the second boy (chocolate/white) is on the right


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - Mink finally kidded!*

:stars: Congrats!! SOOOO cute!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - Mink finally kidded!*

And the best thing so far -my boy girl ratio is fantastic! 6 :kidred: vs 3 :kidblue:

Hopefully Chara will continue the trend............


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - Mink finally kidded!*

Thats awesome! COngrats!! They look soo tiny!!!!

Adorable kids!!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - Mink finally kidded!*

Congratulations on all of your beautiful new babies!!! :hi5:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - Mink finally kidded!*

Thank you.

I have an update on the ones I am REALLY waiting on - waiting for them to get pregnant. The older one, Bailey, who lost her kid on her FF, has been cycling twice a month for the past two months. The other one came into heat a few times (Nov/Dec) and then i thought she was pregnant, but she never had any pregnancy signs, has not come back into heat, and frankly I never saw her stand for the buck, she always ran away. I talked to the vet and he gave them both prostaglandin shots today, and gave me some more to give them in two weeks if they don't come into heat from the first shot. Hopefully both will settle soon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - Mink finally kidded!*

I hope you have luck with getting them to settle but I do have to say that Minks quads are adorable....that little black buck with the white poll I think is my favorite


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - Chara kidded! First round d*

Chara kidded sometime early this morning, probably around 5, since the babies were mostly dry at 6 am. Last night she didn't eat her dinner (very unusual) but i thought maybe she was getting the toxemia also - she was bagged up a little more than last week but i just figured i missed a heat and she wasn't going to deliver for another month. At 10 pm she was lying down breathing hard, but she'd been doing that for several weeks so i told her i wasn't falling for her tricks like i had with Mink and was going to get a good night's sleep. At 2 am I went to bed (i fell asleep on couch) and turned up baby monitor for a minute, but all was quiet, so i went to bed. In the morning i turned up the monitor and heard baby noises and the 'doe baby talk' but thought it was probably just Mink - still i went out to check and Chara had delivered, cleaned up babies and was trying to clean up the placenta.

She had twin :kidred: :kidred: arty:

I didn't think she was going to have quads again, she wasn't that big - kind of glad b/c it is probably very stressful on them. Also, I am loving this buck - he throws girl after girl. (thank you Stacie for finding him for me)

I will post pics later


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - Chara kidded! First round d*

So cute..... congrats on all the new babies....  :thumb:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - Chara kidded! First round d*

Okay, been awhile to get these pics up - it's been a busy week

My final two doelings (at least until Bailey and Lily settle, if they do)



















the bigger girl has a curly coat, i wonder if it will last?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - Chara kidded! First round d*

So cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - Chara kidded! First round d*

Awwww!!!! Adorable! COngratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread - Chara kidded! First round d*

Looking good....


----------

